# Total brag!



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

Ponyo can sit and laydown on command! She also is getting the grasp of "stay" mostly because when I go upstairs she trys to follow me, so I started using the stay command and she listens!!!
Im so proud of my SMART baby!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

She is smart girl! Beauty and brains!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Woohoo!!!! Ponyo is doing great!!! Keep updating us on all of your cutie's achievements!!

:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Cool! She's so darn cute too! She's the whole package :thumbsup:

How old is she now? She's so little and cutsie, I always think she's still a tiny puppy!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Very impressive Ponyo! it is amazing how much they can learn.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Woo Hoo Ponyo! My cutie patootie with her lovely ears! I am proud of her! Terra is just learning "watch me". She's in puppy class and is also supposed to learn "sit" but I am teaching her "stand" instead as I want that to be her "default" response (my show dog can't sit in the ring!). 

Its so rewarding to see your pup learning and responding to cues after a lot of work teaching them! Way to go!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

that is great !!!!! shes soo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

And proud you should be:aktion033:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

How old is she now? That's terrific!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Go Ponyo! Go Ponyo!!!

Woo Hoo!!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Total bragging---you bet---and we are proud of her too. Drum Roll for Ponyo!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Wohoo! Go Ponyo! You must be a pretty proud momma to have such a smart baby!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Good for Ponyo! I still cannot get Jack or Jill to do the "down" command! It's so stinking hard!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bragging rights earned. :thumbsup: Isn't it great once they get it?


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Good job Mommy!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Excellent!


----------

